# Ready for the big one of '15?



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

NYC is supposed to see upwards of 30" , Southern New England nearly as much, and Northern New England should get anywhere from 12 to 20 depending on latitude....according to the most dangerous weatherman on the internet.Thumbs Up


----------



## downtoearthnh (Jan 16, 2009)

The crew was just reviewing the possibilities this morning. Last year we had a storm that continued for 24 hours, and dumped upwards of 18" on us. The routes were all done 3 times, and by the end of the storm the crew was tired but pleased. We could use one of those this winter! Temps are predicted to be cold, so no cement to deal with, wind is a concern, but all in all, a welcomed event!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Ha, where u seen 30 at?..... I really haven't paid much ATTN to it, Chicago is getting shafted by the storm today.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

1olddogtwo;1938147 said:


> Ha, where u seen 30 at?..... I really haven't paid much ATTN to it, Chicago is getting shafted by the storm today.


https://m.facebook.com/WxRisk?v=feed&refid=17


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo;1938147 said:


> Ha, where u seen 30 at?..... I really haven't paid much ATTN to it, Chicago is getting shafted by the storm today.


Your used to getting the "Shaft"................:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I hope you guys get it, I hear Citytoe is wrapping up in Buffalo, he can be dispatched with his eqm.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Defcon 5;1938153 said:


> Your used to getting the "Shaft"................:laughing:


Ah, one way or another......


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Screw that. No snow all winter then this bull :realmad:. I would make more with three 6 inch storms.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

No doubt, spread the amount out over many days, these dumpings sorta suck for margins.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Give me eight 3 inch storms, rather than 24 inches in 24 hours. It's bad on equipment, it's bad on our health, and it's bad for the bottom line. Who wants to be up for days cleaning up just to make what, maybe 3 times as much as one storm? I doubt even that much for those of us who are resi


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

1olddogtwo;1938147 said:


> Ha, where u seen 30 at?..... I really haven't paid much ATTN to it, Chicago is getting shafted by the storm today.


We got rain with 40 degree temps might get little dusting on back side of the storm


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't dust.....


----------



## My bowtie (Jan 15, 2008)

SnowFakers;1938181 said:


> Give me eight 3 inch storms, rather than 24 inches in 24 hours. It's bad on equipment, it's bad on our health, and it's bad for the bottom line. Who wants to be up for days cleaning up just to make what, maybe 3 times as much as one storm? I doubt even that much for those of us who are resi


I agree 100%, but with only 3 plows in this season, I'll take it....


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Storms like this show why there is different pricing structures and hourly rates in different markets. Here' it just snows, sure we have bad nights, but we have enough easy 2" nights to cover the bad ones.

How the heck you manage a business to work only 5-10 nights a year is beyond me - that's a lot of equipment and manpower to have on hold.

A few weeks ago, we had 10" and 50mph winds, sorta sucked, wasn't really that big of a deal other than some of use had been working for a week straight when it happened, and worked the next 4 days after that - you do get tired.

24" and 50mph winds, now that will be some fun, your nerves just get frazzled when you can't see the front of the truck while driving.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

30" of snow in the city is a little far fetched. Theyre calling for 1-2' for my area, not really looking forward to it.


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

You guys are so lucky


----------



## AUDRAIN PLOWER (Feb 18, 2006)

Good luck to you guys on east coast just rain here in mid missouri .Send some are way please!


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

V_Scapes;1938510 said:


> 30" of snow in the city is a little far fetched. Theyre calling for 1-2' for my area, not really looking forward to it.


Supposed to be real windy, so you'll probably have heavy drifting to deal with. That can be worse than a straight snow fall.


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

They are also saying another one for Friday and one next Monday...Barely get done with this so called "historic" storm and another right behind it!

Hold on boys, we are officially in the pattern now!


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

1olddogtwo;1938147 said:


> Ha, where u seen 30 at?..... I really haven't paid much ATTN to it, Chicago is getting shafted by the storm today.


http://www.weather.com/weather/aler...areaid=CTZ005&office=KOKX&etn=0001&tid=556625

20-30". With 2-4" of snow per hour at times.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

1olddogtwo;1938155 said:


> I hope you guys get it, I hear Citytoe is wrapping up in Buffalo, he can be dispatched with his eqm.


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

Had a little 5 inch storm yesterday, all powder went great. These big storms kinda suck but it is usually just powder anyways. I will probably just plow my route twice. Once tuesday morning and again tues night or weds morning. Most times these flared vplows are over kill but once and a while they really earn their keep


----------



## Omega (Dec 22, 2013)

would love a dumping of wet snow here...helps weed out the midnight monkeys we have around here!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1olddogtwo;1938155 said:


> I hope you guys get it, I hear Citytoe is wrapping up in Buffalo, he can be dispatched with his eqm.


So he was the guy on CL charging 1,000 an hr for loader service.

Enjoy your snow,its your turn now.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

grandview;1938673 said:


> So he was the guy on CL charging 1,000 an hr for loader service.
> 
> Enjoy your snow,its your turn now.


$1000/hr plus $5000 mobilization with 80 hr minimum. Prepaid, credit card only.


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

Longae29;1938710 said:


> $1000/hr plus $5000 mobilization with 80 hr minimum. Prepaid, credit card only.


And no Amex!


----------



## Super Mech (Sep 6, 2011)

I'll be out in Queens doing road plowing. It ain't gonna be fun. Should be good for at least 18 hours after working at my shop all day Monday. Like others have said 3 6-8" storms are better than one monster one.


----------



## Super Mech (Sep 6, 2011)

I guess I'll see how well the anti-anxiety pills I've been taking are gonna work!!


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Super Mech;1938761 said:


> I guess I'll see how well the anti-anxiety pills I've been taking are gonna work!!


Hahahahaha that was hilarious!


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Super Mech;1938761 said:


> I guess I'll see how well the anti-anxiety pills I've been taking are gonna work!!


Take two. They are small.

All kidding aside. Good luck with the snow removal. Take plenty of pictures and a video if you can.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Have to admit I'm a bit jealous. Had a couple easy pushes in Nov and a good week in Jan but other than that it's been a real bust. Weather guessers say we're on target for average snowfall but who knows. Couple of small events forecasted this week so I'll keep my fingers crossed. It would be nice to get a few more pushes in before the month is over


----------



## UnitedInc (Sep 19, 2011)

1olddogtwo;1938147 said:


> Ha, where u seen 30 at?..... I really haven't paid much ATTN to it, Chicago is getting shafted by the storm today.


You sure aint lying they said 3 to 4 yesterday then come the middle of the night it was under 1'' !

Tell you the truth I didnt even see but a dusting around here so some salting but thats about it.


----------



## UnitedInc (Sep 19, 2011)

SnowFakers;1938181 said:


> Give me eight 3 inch storms, rather than 24 inches in 24 hours. It's bad on equipment, it's bad on our health, and it's bad for the bottom line. Who wants to be up for days cleaning up just to make what, maybe 3 times as much as one storm? I doubt even that much for those of us who are resi


I was just going to say resi's guys gotta have it bad out there I always see ny guy saying (not all but a lot of you) that houses are going for 350 400 bucks a season. I hope you guys are putting cap on those seasonals Its been nasty out your was the last couple of yrs! Good luck to you over the next few days, be safe and smart!


----------



## UnitedInc (Sep 19, 2011)

Ty27;1938768 said:


> Hahahahaha that was hilarious!


I second that only I took 2 xanax for the total opp. I got no snow and wanted to beat my head off the wall but they work great lmfao!


----------



## Super Mech (Sep 6, 2011)

Anybody take a Xanax while plowing?


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hopefully this storm will produce some great new youtube videos of NYC garbage trucks, city trucks and loaders running into parked cars and just maybe a few plows throwing snow thru the windows of a couple of store fronts. Winter has been so slow, we watched all of youtube.


----------



## Grantski (Jan 26, 2015)

Ct is calling for a ban on all roads after 9pm...id like to clear every 6" but that may not be possible w this storm. This is my first season plowing (LOL...GREAT !!) Id really appreciate some advice/tips on how to move 1"+ ft of snow. 

(I have a 97 f250 western 8ft unimount)


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Grantski;1939297 said:


> Ct is calling for a ban on all roads after 9pm...id like to clear every 6" but that may not be possible w this storm. This is my first season plowing (LOL...GREAT !!) Id really appreciate some advice/tips on how to move 1"+ ft of snow.
> 
> (I have a 97 f250 western 8ft unimount)


Here's my advice go buy as much fuel as you can. And fill up as many 5 gallon cans as you can keep up with the storm usally the police won't mess with you. Stay at you're largest stop those are the ones that are a pain in the butt good luck. And don't forget a shovel. Tools and a chain you never know when you need it. Take some pics
And good luck


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

It's almost better to not plow with the storm in some cases when you have blizzard conditions just because pretty much any snow banks you create are just going to drift back in real quick, so you'll have that much more to plow, but you'll run out of room pretty quick. It's a tough call. If you're in an area that is projected to get under two feet, may be less work in the end to wait until the worst is over.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Grantski;1939297 said:


> Ct is calling for a ban on all roads after 9pm...id like to clear every 6" but that may not be possible w this storm. This is my first season plowing (LOL...GREAT !!) Id really appreciate some advice/tips on how to move 1"+ ft of snow.
> 
> (I have a 97 f250 western 8ft unimount)


don't forget extra parts like hoses fluid and a selenoid too and anything else you need. It's better to take extra than not enough


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Grantski;1939297 said:


> Ct is calling for a ban on all roads after 9pm...id like to clear every 6" but that may not be possible w this storm. This is my first season plowing (LOL...GREAT !!) Id really appreciate some advice/tips on how to move 1"+ ft of snow.
> 
> (I have a 97 f250 western 8ft unimount)





seville009;1939320 said:


> It's almost better to not plow with the storm in some cases when you have blizzard conditions just because pretty much any snow banks you create are just going to drift back in real quick, so you'll have that much more to plow, but you'll run out of room pretty quick. It's a tough call. If you're in an area that is projected to get under two feet, may be less work in the end to wait until the worst is over.


I'll ask you on Wednesday if it was great!

If it's snowing that hard and you can't see, just plow slower, Never wait.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll agree. Plow with it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Hammer Down !!!!


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Good luck to all of you out there the next few days. Make a lot of money and be safe!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

1olddogtwo;1939386 said:


> Hammer Down !!!!


x2. Select a large gear after loading a big tune in the truck and go.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Mark13;1939403 said:


> x2. Select a large gear after loading a big tune in the truck and go.


Are you saying everyone doesn't plow in a race tune? Wow I mean you need all the power with this one


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

2-3 feet of snow...*** that.

I can handle the 7-8 inches that we just got, but no desire to deal with snow measured in feet. No way would I not be at least trying to plow with the storm on something like that. Even with our loaders/skids I wouldn't wait until it's over.

Good luck guys, be careful!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Grantski;1939297 said:


> Ct is calling for a ban on all roads after 9pm...id like to clear every 6" but that may not be possible w this storm. This is my first season plowing (LOL...GREAT !!) Id really appreciate some advice/tips on how to move 1"+ ft of snow.
> 
> (I have a 97 f250 western 8ft unimount)


I feel for ya! We've been through quite a few of these over the years (heavy snow, white out conditions for days etc.) All I can say is try to keep up with it as much as you can and don't be picky, just try to keep things open. There's been 2 storms that I called ahead and talked to my customer's and let them know the obvious. Like someone said, fill up as much fuel as you can bring some spare parts, tow strap and don't forget some emergency things like food, water blankets. At least you won't have idiots out driving in this like we do.


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

I'm not ready for the lack of sleep:crying:


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

SnowFakers;1939406 said:


> Are you saying everyone doesn't plow in a race tune? Wow I mean you need all the power with this one


In the Chevy I plow in either a 80hp tune or a 180hp tune. The ford runs an 80hp tune. Can't be messing around now! payup


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark13;1939418 said:


> In the Chevy I plow in either a 80hp tune or a 180hp tune. The ford runs an 80hp tune. Can't be messing around now! payup


I took the Smarty off my truck last October. Haven't used it since, except to clear one code. I've had more fun driving it stock than I ever did tuned. Don't have to worry about EGT's, smoke, boost, rail pressure. Just put fuel in it and drive the damn thing. Dumbest thing I ever did was throwing all that money into performance parts. What a pointless waste.


----------



## BeaverFood (Oct 31, 2009)

We're looking at up to 2 FEET here. This will be my 1st storm where I have a generator that should run most of the house. Bring it on!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

John_DeereGreen;1939420 said:


> I took the Smarty off my truck last October. Haven't used it since, except to clear one code. I've had more fun driving it stock than I ever did tuned. Don't have to worry about EGT's, smoke, boost, rail pressure. Just put fuel in it and drive the damn thing. Dumbest thing I ever did was throwing all that money into performance parts. What a pointless waste.


A lot of it depends on the tuning. Neither of my trucks run hot no matter what I'm doing. Plowing snow, hauling hay, screwing around, etc they never get to the point of worrying me with egts or boost. For towing I back the Chevy down to a tow tune but for plowing I leave it on whichever tune I was driving it on before I went out to plow. If I see 1000* egt out of either of them for more then a couple seconds I know something is wrong unless I know my driving style is the cause of it (ex: loaded very heavy pulling onto a main road)


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Scraping it up as it comes down , doing the same terrain gets old quick! I'd rather wait till theres 6"s down myself makes it more interesting !!

But then I go home and get the wheeler out and do mine, which is always deeper than the city,


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Brian Young;1939410 said:


> At least you won't have idiots out driving in this like we do.


I WISH!
We may not have as many, but they'll be out there, just like every other day.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

More people will be on the roads to see how bad it is outside,


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Droppin the blade in an hour or two, can't wait to run all night and all day tomorrow. Then clean up weds


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

alldayrj;1939473 said:


> Droppin the blade in an hour or two, can't wait to run all night and all day tomorrow. Then clean up weds


You plow in Montauk?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

alldayrj;1939473 said:


> Droppin the blade in an hour or two, can't wait to run all night and all day tomorrow. Then clean up weds


How much down?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I think they need to hire Belinda to show them how to plow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

She'll just scare the snow away with her hairy legs.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I am already getting calls for roof shoveling. Other customers calling and saying not to worry about them they're not leaving. Got a new chain on the saw ready to go. We'll see what happens. Be safe everyone


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

grandview;1939480 said:


> You plow in Montauk?


No but i am east on the island.

Just a few inches down here but 50mph wind gusts


----------



## 04tundra (Jan 30, 2011)

6-10 inches here outside of philly - we will see.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

what are you guys doing as you wait for the snow to accumulate and give you enough to be able to plow?I'm sitting here waiting for the snow that was supposed to be here about 1 o'clock today but hasn't gotten here yet. Other than drink a few beers and eat some dinner I think I'm going to sleep for a while.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Dogplow Dodge;1939651 said:


> what are you guys doing as you wait for the snow to accumulate and give you enough to be able to plow?I'm sitting here waiting for the snow that was supposed to be here about 1 o'clock today but hasn't gotten here yet. Other than drink a few beers and eat some dinner I think I'm going to sleep for a while.


And 2 feet of snow fall during your 2 hr nap.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm sitting and waiting. Thought I'd be out pushing by now. Hoping about 9


----------



## Super Mech (Sep 6, 2011)

slplow;1939413 said:


> I'm not ready for the lack of sleep:crying:


I'm crying right know also. I usually go to bed at 8pm! I take my sleep very seriously.


----------



## Grantski (Jan 26, 2015)

So in general : the driving ban in ct isn't "enforced"? And pretty much everyone plows 24/7 no matter the conditions ?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Grantski;1939707 said:


> So in general : the driving ban in ct isn't "enforced"? And pretty much everyone plows 24/7 no matter the conditions ?


Driving bans are for people who follow the law,


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Grantski;1939707 said:


> So in general : the driving ban in ct isn't "enforced"? And pretty much everyone plows 24/7 no matter the conditions ?


The driving ban is for us ,so we can plow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

See a cop, drop the plow. Just doing your civil duty.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

grandview;1939721 said:


> Driving bans are for people who follow the law,


^^^like^^^


----------



## burtle (Dec 23, 2014)

Rick547;1939399 said:


> Good luck to all of you out there the next few days. Make a lot of money and be safe!


and take pictures/videos Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

burtle;1940102 said:


> and take pictures/videos Thumbs Up


Of the epic fail..................


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;1940157 said:


> Of the epic fail..................


Is there a bigger word to use then epic?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

grandview;1940158 said:


> Is there a bigger word to use then epic?


Presidential comes to mind


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

dieselss;1940178 said:


> Presidential comes to mind


:laughing:Thumbs UpThumbs Up:laughing:


----------



## Grantski (Jan 26, 2015)

I woke up to some 3-4 foot drifts covering half my driveway...took 30-40 min to get out. No fun. Took a ride at 730 ( Eastern ct ) decided to wait a while: side roads have 4-6" covering them barely can get around.. terrible visibility.. looks like I'm waitin till close till the end of storm


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Grantski;1940184 said:


> I woke up to some 3-4 foot drifts covering half my driveway...took 30-40 min to get out. No fun. Took a ride at 730 ( Eastern ct ) decided to wait a while: side roads have 4-6" covering them barely can get around.. terrible visibility.. looks like I'm waitin till close till the end of storm


Do you drive a Prius?

You can't drive through 4-6" of snow?

If you were from Florida or southern California or Hawaii, this would make sense, but seriously, 4-6" has you homebound?

One other question, how long is your driveway?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Prius with a home plow on it


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

The Today show was showing some snowfalls East of NYC, they actually hired a guy to plow driveways - what I seen was no big deal, that 10" deal we got back on the 8th might have been worse than that.

4-6" and you can't get out of the driveway? 

The presidential blizzard that never arrived..............


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Grantski;1940184 said:


> I woke up to some 3-4 foot drifts covering half my driveway...took 30-40 min to get out. No fun. Took a ride at 730 ( Eastern ct ) decided to wait a while: side roads have 4-6" covering them barely can get around.. terrible visibility.. looks like I'm waitin till close till the end of storm


If that's your hold up on starting to work, you need to sell any piece of snow removal equipment you have that is being used for anything but your own driveway.

4-6 inches is not enough that it should stop you from working.


----------



## F250/XLS (Nov 23, 2014)

Wow even worst 4"-6" should actualy get you working??? What will you do at the end with 4' ,,,,,


----------



## F250/XLS (Nov 23, 2014)

Plz put on pics ,,,, in Quebec we are mowing lawn .no snow this year .


----------



## Grantski (Jan 26, 2015)

John_DeereGreen;1940335 said:


> If that's your hold up on starting to work, you need to sell any piece of snow removal equipment you have that is being used for anything but your own driveway.
> 
> 4-6 inches is not enough that it should stop you from working.


Should've explained I found out the hard way my 4x4 isn't working right...plowed 3-4 inches the other day and got around fine w no issues so I didn't know. Was able to do all my straight driveways today 12-18 inches . I can plow but its limited im hopeless on hills..Used truck I got suckered a little dealership made it seem like a beast but its def not.(I meant 4-6" on main roads still - not driveways)


----------

